# A fish-dog?



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

...some say that he is half fish 









Nothing beats a dip in water-- lol and no worries guys, this is no fish. This is a diving maltese ; the goofball today

Kat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is absolutely amazing, Kat!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! what an amazing picture!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice form! better than some of the bellyflops the kids were doing at the Y. ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow look at that form. Judges give a 10. Great shot Kat.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a STAR!! Terrific form! He is quite the well rounded little character, isn't he?!! And, Kat, your photography skills at capturing all that he does are amazing as well.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a great shot! I have been going to class with two Maltese they are prissy show dogs not having nearly the fun your two have they have their hair all tied up to protect it  They do get lots of ribbons! When are you getting your first Havanese!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Glad that you liked the photo guys 



morriscsps said:


> very nice form! better than some of the bellyflops the kids were doing at the Y. ound:





Missy said:


> Wow look at that form. Judges give a 10. Great shot Kat.





motherslittlehelper said:


> What a STAR!! Terrific form! He is quite the well rounded little character, isn't he?!! And, Kat, your photography skills at capturing all that he does are amazing as well.


as much as I love his diving form, I gotta admit that it also cracks me up ound: the very first time I met him, I did not expect these antics from a puppy who looked like a stuffed teddy bear LOL I love this goofball <3



Suzi said:


> What a great shot! I have been going to class with *two Maltese they are prissy show dogs not having nearly the fun your two have they have their hair all tied up to protect it * They do get lots of ribbons! When are you getting your first Havanese!


my purpose of having a pup is to allow it to live the doggie life to the fullest. Nothing beats seeing a dog who is enjoying what he/she enjoys to do. I think that being an active person myself, is what makes it easier for the dogs who live with me to be allowed to be active 

Can't get my third pup yet until I move. The place (new place) hasn't been built yet, but I was told that it will need at least a year an a half.

i do get puppy fever every once in a while. I so want my third fluff and run out of patience sometimes, but you know what they say? "good things come to those who wait" ...and that is the only sentence that keeps me patient LOL despite the fact that it isn't easy!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Love the swim team pictures!!!

I wish mine would do that, I FINALLY have her willing to jump on a float if I am on it, but that took me awhile to achieve it.

Did you know Frontgate sells a floating doggie bed? lol:

Kara


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thumper said:


> Love the swim team pictures!!!
> 
> I wish mine would do that, I FINALLY have her willing to jump on a float if I am on it, but that took me awhile to achieve it.
> 
> ...


awwh Kara, these are CUTE and SUMMER-ISH pictures of Gucci <3 I love them!!! She is all ready for the season. I couldn't keep Snowy away from my computer screen. He went melting when he saw brave Gucci <3 and is wondering if Gucci can come to his pool party lol

I did not know that Frontgate sells floating bed for pups ... hehe ... adorable idea. I just googled it. Let's see if the malts will like it. The thing is, they are more of being in the water than out of it. But it will be nice to have them chill on it sometimes  thanks for the info


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is so cute!! I just love your pictures of them playing.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Another awesome Snowy/Crystal shot. You are amazing with that camera Kat!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww Kat, they will probably use the floating pet bed for a launching pad!!! I love the photos as usual, can't get enough of those two. I agree, it is fun when they can just be allowed to have fun. My little WhatsHerName (soon to be) is going to make sure Sir Winston does not have a hair left I think....that is okay, it is great to see him play! He is just getting to play with her as her season is over, he is neutered now and they both just have fun.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> Another awesome Snowy/Crystal shot. You are amazing with that camera Kat!


awwh thanks. I give my camera credit for having a nice speed to be able to capture the action shots that I enjoy taking.



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> My little WhatsHerName (soon to be) is going to make sure Sir Winston does not have a hair left I think....that is okay, it is great to see him play! He is just getting to play with her as her season is over, he is neutered now and they both just have fun.


Seems like SW is already having a BLAST with WhatsHerName  I am glad that they enjoy playing with one another. Makes your decision to bring her to your family even more special ^_^

I read other people's experiences with bringing in new pup to their previous ones. It isn't always a "playing together" story.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Is Snowy training for the olympics!?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures, as usual! I love that little guy!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

clare said:


> Is Snowy training for the olympics!?


either the olympics or the PAWlympics 



Kathie said:


> I love that little guy!


I don't think he knows that he is a dog LOL I am sure that he doesn't realize his actual size. Goofy dog!!


----------

